# PNP bares Hamas recruitment, planned attack vs foreigners



## Hey_Joe (Sep 13, 2016)

Feb 15, 2022 Articles:

https://cnnphilippines.com/news/202...ecruitment--planned-attack-vs-foreigners.html

PNP says Hamas recruiting for terror attacks in Philippines

PNP bares alleged Hamas plot vs Israelis, Middle Eastern nationals in Philippines | Rene Acosta

PNP bares alleged plan of Islamic militant Hamas to sow violence in PH


----------



## Tiz (Jan 23, 2016)

Hey_Joe said:


> PNP bares Hamas recruitment, planned attack vs foreigners


Hey Joe.
Surely you don't believe anything that comes from the the Communist News Network


----------



## M.C.A. (Feb 24, 2013)

We got all these warnings a couple of months ago from our US State Department and it was posted.

We can become lackadaisical and forget that we as Westerners are targets and it doesn't have to be just Mindanao anymore because several of the Islamist leaders have been caught on Luzon, Batangas, or in the Manila area.

I read CNN all the time, I can usually find the best articles on Space or nonpolitical issues, I get tired of the celebrities promoted on Fox News, some are nasty.


----------

